# Show Your Oris Big Crown Original Pointer Date



## JonS1967

It seems like there's been more Big Crown Original Pointer Dates (now that's a serious mouthful) on the forum. I thought it would be fun to have a thread to show them off. Here's mine. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

It's a lovely watch Jon but sadly I can't play as it's not a BC3 or a diver.


----------



## nigelw

19 year old Big crown.


----------



## hiro1963

Here is mine. You know I like my BC Original Pointer Date, Jon. 

1). HR grey Cordura w/Lorica lining



2). CNS matte dark brown leather NATO





3). CNS taupe grey leather NATO



4). Clockworksynergy distressed grey leather NATO



5). Gnomon olive NATO


----------



## hiro1963

I guess just three of us. :-d


----------



## JonS1967

I sure hope there's more. When I have a little time I'll share my story with you about my BCP journey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

JonS1967 said:


> I sure hope there's more. When I have a little time I'll share my story with you about my BCP journey.


Cool. I look forward to it.

I think I was in high school when I saw it. That was more than 30 years ago. It was the first watch I fell in love with, but I've been sidetracked from other things (Sub, PO, Speedy Pro etc...) and forgot about it. I didn't even know if Oris was still making or not.

And then, about two months ago I came across one when I was about to buy a Sinn. I felt like I traveled back to the 80's. I had to have it this time as a Sinn can wait not to mention Oris discontinued this particular black dial model. The new black dial model looks slightly more modern.

Anyway, I feel very fortunate to own this piece.


----------



## JonS1967

Wow! Your story is similar to mine, hiro1963! I spotted the Big Crown Original models in the mid 1990's and nearly pulled the trigger several times. On my closest encounter I walked away with a Rectangular model that I ended up trading in years later. I should have kept it hindsight but we've all moved on from watches we wish we had kept. Over the years I purchased a Speedy Pro, Rolex Sub, Panerai, an Oris BC-3 Regulator Diver, numerous Russian watches, a Max Bill Chronoscope and others. The occasional visit to a particular AD would always draw me back to the Big Crown Original. I was surprised they still made them and that they are essentially the same watch I saw back in the 90's. The funny thing is that by the time I finally decided (after nearly 20 years of thinking about this watch) that I was going to pull the trigger, I couldn't find one at any of the local ADs! No problem, Topper stepped in and helped me order it. I nearly ordered a black dial version like yours, but since everything else I own has a black dial I opted for the silver dial... the one that originally caught my attention. 

I'm with you. I feel fortunate to own this model. I really like plexi crystals and it's the perfect match for this watch. The bracelet is excellent too! 

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## robbo400

You may have seen from another thread that my 7470 pointer date was stolen.
Sadly, Oris have no NOS left.
They have recommended me the BC Original Pointer Date as being the closes to mine in appearance ( Model: 01 754 7543 4061-07 5 20 53) . It looks great, as do your pics and definitely has the same spirit as my original.
I love everything about it but worry that my fading eyesight and stubborn refusal to permanently wear glasses will mean that Model 01 754 7679 4031-07 5 20 76FC (non-original) will be more legible. Has anyone compared both models in the flesh?
I do prefer the hands of the non-original model but worry that the sapphire glass will give it an ultra-modern feel.
Those of you with Speedys will know of the moonwatch debate between the 2 models. I went for the Hesalite/solid back more original version and never regretted it but here it is legibility of hands that is the issue.
All guidance welcome!


----------



## JonS1967

I'm sorry to hear your watch was stolen. That's a shame. You may try contacting Topper Jewelers to see if they can help. I agree with you about the crystal. I really like the plexi crystal on my Speedy and my ORIS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimLocke

hiro1963 said:


> Here is mine. You know I like my BC Original Pointer Date, Jon.
> 
> 1). HR grey Cordura w/Lorica lining


 I really want this watch.


----------



## hiro1963

JimLocke said:


> I really want this watch.


The reference number is 01 754 7543 4064-07 5 20 53.

I don't know when, but Oris replaced this model with the 01 754 7696 4064-07 5 20 51 although it seems they are still available for now.

Besides the dial and less finer coin-edge, the crown and the case also look different.



Previous model (mine)


----------



## hiro1963

Some other combos I've tried.

Fluco tan leather



Tuxedo NATO


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LH2

I've coveted this model for long enough! Probably my next purchase.


----------



## JonS1967

I finally swapped the bracelet for a strap. I've been intending to do this since I bought the watch. I always intended to put it on a strap but I like to purchase the bracelet version if it's available. The stock bracelet is beautifully made and feels great on the wrist but I felt it overpowered the watch a bit. Of course I forgot to set the date  I'm very happy with the results!

























And with the date corrected.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul O

I've have had the black dial 40mm model since 2006. Replaced the original strap with the metal bracelet as the strap rotted in hot weather. Features regularly in my rotation.


----------



## JonS1967

Paul O said:


> I've have had the black dial 40mm model since 2006. Replaced the original strap with the metal bracelet as the strap rotted in hot weather. Features regularly in my rotation.


Let's see some pics! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul O

JonS1967 said:


> Let's see some pics! ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm afraid my IT skills aren't up to it. I tried once on a WRUW post on the G shock forum and made a complete hash of it.


----------



## hiro1963

Somehow I forgot to post this combo in this thread.

It's on Horween CXL.


----------



## JonS1967

hiro1963 said:


> Somehow I forgot to post this combo in this thread.
> 
> It's on Horween CXL.


Looks great! Are you still enjoying your Big Crown?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

JonS1967 said:


> Looks great! Are you still enjoying your Big Crown?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon! Yes, totally!


----------



## Jeff Scott

Looks great.  I was considering one of these, until I saw the ProPilots.


----------



## FT0321

Got this watch in Paris a few weeks ago. There were so many amazing watches there I just had to take one home! I really want to see if I can change the straps to dress this one down a bit.


----------



## JonS1967

FT0321 said:


> Got this watch in Paris a few weeks ago. There were so many amazing watches there I just had to take one home! I really want to see if I can change the straps to dress this one down a bit.


Looks fantastic! I'm looking for a brown croc style band with brown stitching. I like the look better than the white stitching. I bet a shell cordovan strap would look great too. Please post some pics if you end up trying some different straps. I'll do the same.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

nigelw said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4951137&d=1439234356"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]19 year old Big crown.


This is one of the most Oris unique and signature watch. Its detailed dial and fine metal plating/coating are so durable that I could not find any trace of oxidization/discoloration.

The mineral class is not scratch resistant but it can be polished to get rid of the scratches easily.

I bought a pairs of them for myself and my wife in 2005. They still looking good.

Best of all their movement is still ETA, not Selita.


----------



## bullyboy

hiro1963 said:


> The reference number is 01 754 7543 4064-07 5 20 53.
> 
> I don't know when, but Oris replaced this model with the 01 754 7696 4064-07 5 20 51 although it seems they are still available for now.
> 
> Besides the dial and less finer coin-edge, the crown and the case also look different.
> 
> 
> 
> Previous model (mine)


Oris has changed the date position! Day 1 now starts at 12 o'clock. I'm not sure if Oris also changed the movement.


----------



## JonS1967

Finally got a respectable brown strap for this watch. I'm very happy with the results.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Samuel

JonS1967 said:


> Finally got a respectable brown strap for this watch. I'm very happy with the results.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Jon, the strap really compliments the watch nicely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Robert Samuel said:


> Congrats Jon, the strap really compliments the watch nicely!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your kind words, Robert!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine, I got it last week from an AD. A customer had ordered the watch from them and Oris took nearly a year to manufacture it and they sent it a few weeks ago. The customer had moved on to something else and this was available, a factory fresh model. I'm very happy with this and my story reflects several others, it's one of the first watches I saw and wanted, but others got in the way.

So happy to have one finally 




































Cheers


----------



## JonS1967

Pete26 said:


> Here is mine, I got it last week from an AD. A customer had ordered the watch from them and Oris took nearly a year to manufacture it and they sent it a few weeks ago. The customer had moved on to something else and this was available, a factory fresh model. I'm very happy with this and my story reflects several others, it's one of the first watches I saw and wanted, but others got in the way.
> 
> So happy to have one finally
> 
> View attachment 6693626
> 
> View attachment 6693634
> 
> View attachment 6693650
> 
> View attachment 6693666
> 
> View attachment 6693674
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations! Beautiful watch and very interesting story. The black dial still tempts me. It's such a handsome piece! Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LodeRunner

Sorry to bump the thread but wanted to keep it alive to support this truly exceptional, and under appreciated, timepiece.

View attachment 10368122


----------



## JonS1967

Mark.W said:


> Sorry to bump the thread but wanted to keep it alive to support this truly exceptional, and under appreciated, timepiece.
> 
> View attachment 10368122


Thanks for the bump. I agree this thread should be kept alive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlexandertheGreat

Hiya! Long time follower of forum, first time commenter. I hope this is an alright place to post this query! I am very keen on horology, and considering picking up my first Swiss piece. I'm very impressed with this particular watch. To those who have one, would you recommend it? Why/why not? Cheers!


----------



## JonS1967

FlexandertheGreat said:


> Hiya! Long time follower of forum, first time commenter. I hope this is an alright place to post this query! I am very keen on horology, and considering picking up my first Swiss piece. I'm very impressed with this particular watch. To those who have one, would you recommend it? Why/why not? Cheers!


Welcome to the forum! I see no reason why not to buy this particular watch. I love mine. It's very well built and nicely finished. The bracelet is really nice too. It does have a plexiglass crystal which I personally prefer in most cases over sapphire. I bought mine from forum sponsor Topper Jewelers and they were fantastic to deal with. Which variant are you interested in? Here's mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nigelw

I have had mine for over 20 years, it has been a good watch - I have the 36mm and I guess if I had my time again I would get the larger one (40mm I think - not sure if it was available back then).

To me the biggest downside is I don't think this model suits bracelets - seem to look too fussy to me. but looks good on various straps.

I like the warm plexi and because scratches polish out so easily I find they don't really bother me as they are just temporary.


































FlexandertheGreat said:


> Hiya! Long time follower of forum, first time commenter. I hope this is an alright place to post this query! I am very keen on horology, and considering picking up my first Swiss piece. I'm very impressed with this particular watch. To those who have one, would you recommend it? Why/why not? Cheers!


----------



## JonS1967

nigelw said:


> I have had mine for over 20 years, it has been a good watch - I have the 36mm and I guess if I had my time again I would get the larger one (40mm I think - not sure if it was available back then).
> 
> To me the biggest downside is I don't think this model suits bracelets - seem to look too fussy to me. but looks good on various straps.
> 
> I like the warm plexi and because scratches polish out so easily I find they don't really bother me as they are just temporary.
> 
> View attachment 10541010
> 
> 
> View attachment 10541034
> 
> 
> View attachment 10541058
> 
> 
> View attachment 10541098


I bought mine with the intention of wearing it on a strap but I always like to purchase a watch with a bracelet if it's available because it's usually more expensive to buy the bracelet separately. I put this leather strap on for quite a while but the bracelet is so nicely made and is more versatile (I can wear black or brown shoes & belt) so I put it back on. But I have been considering putting it back on a strap... who knows, perhaps this conversation will inspire me to do it soon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlexandertheGreat

JonS1967 said:


> Welcome to the forum! I see no reason why not to buy this particular watch. I love mine. It's very well built and nicely finished. The bracelet is really nice too. It does have a plexiglass crystal which I personally prefer in most cases over sapphire. I bought mine from forum sponsor Topper Jewelers and they were fantastic to deal with. Which variant are you interested in?
> 
> Thanks! Yours is the very variant I am interested in. (Although I have seen a lovely piece in rose gold). I've seen a number pop up in the used market. I'm a PhD candidate with limited funds at the moment, but this piece has won me over. Should keep me satiated until I've saved up my pennies for a Black Bay Bronze!
> 
> A good idea to get the bracelet, and nice to hear that it's proper quality. I was planning to wear it on a strap, but it would probably be nice to have a bracelet at hand in case the event I want it.


----------



## FlexandertheGreat

Gorgeous piece! I didn't actually know there was a 36mm... I've only seen the 40mm on ebay. The smaller size might better suit my rather delicate bone structure!


----------



## nigelw

Hi

Hope my bracelet comments didn't come across as rude - I realize a lot of people like bracelets - to me they don't seem to suit the watch. But I agree they are good quality bracelets from Oris.

Nigel.


----------



## nigelw

I am sure when I got mine the 36mm was the large mans version - I think there was a mid size (maybe 33mm? and lady size 30mm?).

The size does not include the big crown so they do wear slightly larger than they sound.



FlexandertheGreat said:


> Gorgeous piece! I didn't actually know there was a 36mm... I've only seen the 40mm on ebay. The smaller size might better suit my rather delicate bone structure!


----------



## JonS1967

nigelw said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope my bracelet comments didn't come across as rude - I realize a lot of people like bracelets - to me they don't seem to suit the watch. But I agree they are good quality bracelets from Oris.
> 
> Nigel.


Not offended at all but thanks for your thoughtfulness. Honestly, I thought I would prefer it on strap but the bracelet has won me over too. Either way, I now have options 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

My first automatic watch is the 36mm Oris Big Crown, going strong after 23+ years , a sentimental watch and a classic to me. Here it is next to its new siblings.


----------



## nigelw

21 years old but still enjoying it - worked out purchase price + 2 bracelets +






various straps + 2 services =£750 = 69p per week or 86 cents per week.

Seems good value to me.


----------



## mui.richard

23 years old Chronometer, got it new back then for about $500. Originally came with SS bracelet...still has the box and papers with the COSC certificate.

My daughter wears it on a leather NATO now.










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## nigelw

Must be nice seeing it get a 2nd lease of life - my son only loves G-shocks at the moment & my daughter has little interest in watches - but they are only 10 & 12 years old - so time yet!!



mui.richard said:


> 23 years old Chronometer, got it new back then for about $500. Originally came with SS bracelet...still has the box and papers with the COSC certificate.
> 
> My daughter wears it on a leather NATO now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## mui.richard

nigelw said:


> Must be nice seeing it get a 2nd lease of life - my son only loves G-shocks at the moment & my daughter has little interest in watches - but they are only 10 & 12 years old - so time yet!!


My girl is 18 and just starting to get some interest in mechanicals, so yeah you got some time there mate. 

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## chrusp

here is my beauty on a custom strap and a oris artelier chronometer clasp:









































Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## cadencio05

And this is mine... love it


----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## JonS1967

Having a tough time deciding between the OEM bracelet and a strap. Both look fantastic to me, although the bracelet is a bit more versatile. Decisions, decisions.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

JonS1967 said:


> Having a tough time deciding between the OEM bracelet and a strap. Both look fantastic to me, although the bracelet is a bit more versatile. Decisions, decisions.


An absolutely gorgeous watch, I've really enjoyed browsing through this thread.

Looks great on both bracelet and leather, and a nice predicament to have deciding between the two. A very versitile watch that suits the bracelet and various leather options IMO.

I particularly like this combination:



chrusp said:


>


----------



## JonS1967

Thanks for your kind words. I couldn't agree more; definitely a good problem to have. With summer here it's probably time to switch back to the bracelet. 

This is one model that I feel looks fantastic in all of its variants. The black dial and the all stainless versions are both stunning as well. 

Cheers,
Jon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Reallly enjoyed looking through this thread! I got a pre-owned one a few years ago, with silver dial. and gifted it to a friend of mine. He never wears it, and I just don't want to ask for it back. He says he dropped it, and it is not working. Just keep putting off my idea of offering to take it for service. A favorite AD of mine services Oris.

However, it has the silver dial, but it is the 36mm model, which I really wish they still produced. A local AD has a beautiful black dial 40mm model, with plexiglass crystal, and he says that it has an ETA movement? I was not aware that Oris ever used an ETA movement in the Oris Big Crown Pointer Date. It has a black calf leather strap. Looks like this one from the Oris website:









I only looked at it briefly. It did have the sapphire crystal case back, but the movement did not have the red rotor, far as I can remember, which makes me think it might not be the Sellita movement.

Price they were asking is aroung $1500CAD = $1150USD.

Will definitely go back and have a look, and gather more info. Any input would be appreciated.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JonS1967

@carlhaluss, I honestly don't know what movements Oris used prior to Swatch cutting off the supply of ETA. I suppose it could have been ETA, but my watch is a little over 2 years old and it has a Selitta movement. Also, as far as I know all Oris autos (going back quite a few years - not sure exactly how many years), have the signature red rotors. 

I'm a big fan of all three variants of this watch. I had trouble finding the two tone version when I purchased mine, but Topper came to my rescue and at a very fair price. The black dial is awesome (and quite tempting) too. Please keep us posted!!

Cheers,
Jon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> @carlhaluss, I honestly don't know what movements Oris used prior to Swatch cutting off the supply of ETA. I suppose it could have been ETA, but my watch is a little over 2 years old and it has a Selitta movement. Also, as far as I know all Oris autos (going back quite a few years - not sure exactly how many years), have the signature red rotors.
> 
> I'm a big fan of all three variants of this watch. I had trouble finding the two tone version when I purchased mine, but Topper came to my rescue and at a very fair price. The black dial is awesome (and quite tempting) too. Please keep us posted!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Jon. I will go back this coming weekend and take another look at it. Hopefully, it has been sold so that I won't be tempted o|. It does have a plexiglass crystal apparently, and that is a big plus for me. Not crazy about sapphire crystal case backs, though, but we don't spend a lot of time looking at that side of a watch anyway. I will try to remember and take my camera to get some pics as well.

Damn! I have almost got the money together to get another Rolex OP34, this time with the olive green dial, if I get this it will set me back. Normally, I would just go for the Rolex, but I love Oris so much now because of the Divers 65! Anyway, I just love all this with our hobby, these sweet dilemmas that keep us going! The Oris is so wonderful, I actually took off my Rolex this morning to wear the Divers 65 all day, and it is with me all week at work as well.


----------



## flame2000

I used to have one which I got it back in 1994 for just $350. They use to have the gold rotor with the Oris name and caliber number on it. And they were only ETA movements back then. Unfortunately I dropped it and it got damaged. Didn't repair as the trend was towards bigger size watches. Now as I moves towards my 50s, I don't want to be wearing dinner plate size watches anymore.

I wish Oris continue to release more of these classic vintage style watches in sizes 37mm~40mm.


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks, Jon. I will go back this coming weekend and take another look at it. Hopefully, it has been sold so that I won't be tempted o|. It does have a plexiglass crystal apparently, and that is a big plus for me. Not crazy about sapphire crystal case backs, though, but we don't spend a lot of time looking at that side of a watch anyway. I will try to remember and take my camera to get some pics as well.
> 
> Damn! I have almost got the money together to get another Rolex OP34, this time with the olive green dial, if I get this it will set me back. Normally, I would just go for the Rolex, but I love Oris so much now because of the Divers 65! Anyway, I just love all this with our hobby, these sweet dilemmas that keep us going! The Oris is so wonderful, I actually took off my Rolex this morning to wear the Divers 65 all day, and it is with me all week at work as well.


That's certainly high praise for Oris. I usually prefer plexiglass too, however I also like the new vintage shaped sapphire crystals. I'll be curious to see what you decide with the Big Crown Pointer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

flame2000 said:


> I used to have one which I got it back in 1994 for just $350. They use to have the gold rotor with the Oris name and caliber number on it. And they were only ETA movements back then. Unfortunately I dropped it and it got damaged. Didn't repair as the trend was towards bigger size watches. Now as I moves towards my 50s, I don't want to be wearing dinner plate size watches anymore.
> 
> I wish Oris continue to release more of these classic vintage style watches in sizes 37mm~40mm.


Mine is 40mm and as far as I know it's still available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

JonS1967 said:


> Mine is 40mm and as far as I know it's still available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do have it still. But the dial seems a little different & bare with the wording above the 6 gone now and the coin bezel is slimmer too. I prefer the older model.


----------



## MadMrB

flame2000 said:


> They do have it still. But the dial seems a little different & bare with the wording above the 6 gone now and the coin bezel is slimmer too. I prefer the older model.


The older model (two tone, on bracelet) is reference 754-7543-4361B, and although discontinued they can still be found. The older model should also be cheaper as I think they were discounted (about 25%) when the newer model was released. I've just ordered one from an AD in the UK, expected to arrive in the next day or two.


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> The older model (two tone, on bracelet) is reference 754-7543-4361B, and although discontinued they can still be found. The older model should also be cheaper as I think they were discounted (about 25%) when the newer model was released. I've just ordered one from an AD in the UK, expected to arrive in the next day or two.


Thanks for sharing this info. Please post pics when yours arrives. Congratulations on your incoming!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Tried this on today at the AD. I thought it was a NOS model because of the plexi crystal, but Oris has the Original Pointer Date model with plexi still on their website. Still, it is a beautiful watch. I really wish, though, that it had a solid case back, with the old Oris logo on it. I might go back for it, but I think the display case back is going to be a deal breaker for me. The sold case back is one thing I really love about my Divers 65. Anyway, here is a wrist shot. Love the coin edge bezel, both front and back:



There is a simply black calf leather strap that comes on it, with an Oris stainless steel tang buckle. That combo really suits me. It really is a beautiful piece. Although it is a matte finish dial, it is still not dull and really suits the watch. The plastic sticker is unfortunately on the crystal, so the photo is not as clear as it could be. The watch is beautifully finished, and the crown movement very smooth. I also love the hands on this piece. And it is not unreasonably priced at $1550. I could get it for $1388CAD tax incl, which is appx $1050USD. I have no idea what the price of one of these new is in the US.


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Tried this on today at the AD. I thought it was a NOS model because of the plexi crystal, but Oris has the Original Pointer Date model with plexi still on their website. Still, it is a beautiful watch. I really wish, though, that it had a solid case back, with the old Oris logo on it. I might go back for it, but I think the display case back is going to be a deal breaker for me. The sold case back is one thing I really love about my Divers 65. Anyway, here is a wrist shot. Love the coin edge bezel, both front and back:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a simply black calf leather strap that comes on it, with an Oris stainless steel tang buckle. That combo really suits me.


Great looking watch! Looks really good on your wrist too. I personally don't mind the display case back.

I'm not 100% certain, but you might have found the model just before the current version. I think the dial has a little more detail than the most current version. Can anyone confirm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> Great looking watch! Looks really good on your wrist too. I personally don't mind the display case back.
> 
> I'm not 100% certain, but you might have found the model just before the current version. I think the dial has a little more detail than the most current version. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The website does have two categories: ORIS BIG CROWN POINTER DATE 26 MODELS - & - ORIS BIG CROWN ORIGINAL POINTER DATE 10 MODELS

I really was impressed with the overall quality of the watch, including dial and the beautiful coin edge bezel. From what I can see of the rather poor photo on the website, it looks much the same as the one I saw.


----------



## MadMrB

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. Please post pics when yours arrives. Congratulations on your incoming!!


Just arrived  ...

















I'll post more pictures when I've resized the bracelet. I've also ordered a couple of Oris straps and looking forward to those arriving as I think this looks superb on leather.

Jon, it was this thread that motivated me to acquire one. I was browsing though thinking "this is a really nice watch, but I don't do acrylic crystals"... then I got to page four and these pictures:



JonS1967 said:


>


After seeing these I knew I had to have one


----------



## MadMrB

Bracelet resized...


----------



## flame2000

MadMrB said:


> Just arrived  ...
> 
> View attachment 12193194
> 
> 
> I'll post more pictures when I've resized the bracelet. I've also ordered a couple of Oris straps and looking forward to those arriving as I think this looks superb on leather.
> 
> Jon, it was this thread that motivated me to acquire one. I was browsing though thinking "this is a really nice watch, but I don't do acrylic crystals"... then I got to page four and these pictures:
> 
> After seeing these I knew I had to have one


Aah yes. This is the older version (with the text above 6) which I prefer. I might visit my AD and check if they still have this version available.


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> Bracelet resized...
> 
> View attachment 12193618


Wow! Congratulations!! Looks great on you. I guess I owe your wallet an apology ☺

I hope you love it as much as I love mine. Looks fantastic on the bracelet too. I'm going to switch back to the bracelet for the hot weather.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

MadMrB said:


> Just arrived  ...
> 
> View attachment 12193186
> 
> 
> View attachment 12193194
> 
> 
> I'll post more pictures when I've resized the bracelet. I've also ordered a couple of Oris straps and looking forward to those arriving as I think this looks superb on leather.
> 
> Jon, it was this thread that motivated me to acquire one. I was browsing though thinking "this is a really nice watch, but I don't do acrylic crystals"... then I got to page four and these pictures:
> 
> After seeing these I knew I had to have one


Congratulations! An outstanding looking piece.


----------



## MadMrB

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Congratulations!! Looks great on you. I guess I owe your wallet an apology ☺
> 
> I hope you love it as much as I love mine. Looks fantastic on the bracelet too. I'm going to switch back to the bracelet for the hot weather.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon





carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations! An outstanding looking piece.


Thanks guys, I'm really pleased with it, and glad I was still able to get the older model. Cheers ?


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## carlhaluss

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12204370


The beauty of this piece is truly mesmerizing. Without a doubt, it looks even better than most of the true vintage/aged watches I have seen. There really are very few brands/models that can boast a true vintage appeal in a new watch.


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> The beauty of this piece is truly mesmerizing. Without a doubt, it looks even better than most of the true vintage/aged watches I have seen. There really are very few brands/models that can boast a true vintage appeal in a new watch.


I agree. The vintage feel of this watch was always what appealed to me. The details on the dial are a beauty to behold. It was ultimately that detail that put this version ahead of the black dial variant for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

carlhaluss said:


> The beauty of this piece is truly mesmerizing. Without a doubt, it looks even better than most of the true vintage/aged watches I have seen. There really are very few brands/models that can boast a true vintage appeal in a new watch.


I entirely agree.



JonS1967 said:


> I agree. The vintage feel of this watch was always what appealed to me. The details on the dial are a beauty to behold. It was ultimately that detail that put this version ahead of the black dial variant for me.


I've got the new model black dial coming in about 2 weeks, it will be interesting to compare the two when it arrives.








I have also come across this vintage 7400B model, which I think is gorgeous, however it is only 32mm. This in 40mm I think would make an excellent edition, perhaps suggest it to Oris for next year to commemorate 80 years since Oris originally developed the Pointer Date.


----------



## JonS1967

Although I like the old version a little better, the new black dial is still nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> Although I like the old version a little better, the new black dial is still nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like both the newer and older versions of the black dial. Tonight, I tried on the model again that I saw a couple of days ago, and still really like it. Something, however, made me leave it, and I think it might have sold me if it had a solid case back. Unfortunately, or perhaps fortunately, a Rolex AD is just across from the Oris AD in the mall, so I had to go and take a look there as well! And they had the model I wanted to see. But that is a story for another forum and another time!


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> I like both the newer and older versions of the black dial. Tonight, I tried on the model again that I saw a couple of days ago, and still really like it. Something, however, made me leave it, and I think it might have sold me if it had a solid case back. Unfortunately, or perhaps fortunately, a Rolex AD is just across from the Oris AD in the mall, so I had to go and take a look there as well! And they had the model I wanted to see. But that is a story for another forum and another time!


I'm curious, what about the display case back isn't to your liking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> I'm curious, what about the display case back isn't to your liking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not really a dislike just a preference for a solid one. I think it would suit the vintage theme of this model better. Something like the divers 65. I might still go back, though, and try it again.


----------



## MadMrB

carlhaluss said:


> I like both the newer and older versions of the black dial. Tonight, I tried on the model again that I saw a couple of days ago, and still really like it. Something, however, made me leave it, and I think it might have sold me if it had a solid case back. Unfortunately, or perhaps fortunately, a Rolex AD is just across from the Oris AD in the mall, so I had to go and take a look there as well! And they had the model I wanted to see. But that is a story for another forum and another time!


If you like a solid case back, have you seen the Charles De Gaulle limited edition?


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> not really a dislike just a preference for a solid one. I think it would suit the vintage theme of this model better. Something like the divers 65. I might still go back, though, and try it again.


I agree it's more suitable for a vintage themed piece. Personally, I like being able to look inside. I'll be interested to see what you end up deciding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> If you like a solid case back, have you seen the Charles De Gaulle limited edition?
> 
> View attachment 12213322


I just saw this model yesterday... it's really nice. I love the deployant clasp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Back to the bracelet for the warm weather. As nice as the Diver 65 bracelet is, this one is even nicer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

JonS1967 said:


> Back to the bracelet for the warm weather. As nice as the Diver 65 bracelet is, this one is even nicer.


I'm finding the bracelet is super comfortable and makes the watch a very easy wear.


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> I'm finding the bracelet is super comfortable and makes the watch a very easy wear.


It's comfortable and beautifully made. I'm very glad I opted for the bracelet version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> I agree it's more suitable for a vintage themed piece. Personally, I like being able to look inside. I'll be interested to see what you end up deciding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I went to the Oris website the other day, and the beautiful Charles de Gaulle LE presented itself! Wow! I think it's stunning. I was almost going to pay in full for one and get my AD to order it for me. I think that it will sell out very fast. In the end, though, my thoughts were still we the Original, with the plexi crystal and open caseback.

Truth be known, this is what I ended up getting:



It's a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm with Olive Green dial. The Rolex AD is right across from the Oris in the mall. I was almost going to get the Oris, then thought I had better take a look and see if they had this Rolex. In spite of the vast price difference between the two, it came down to one or the other. Just could not afford both. And with my Divers 65 being one of my favourite watches, I just can't see the Big Crown Pointer Date getting much wrist time.

If I ever do end up getting the Big Crown, I think that I would have to order that gorgeous bracelet for it as well.


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I went to the Oris website the other day, and the beautiful Charles de Gaulle LE presented itself! Wow! I think it's stunning. I was almost going to pay in full for one and get my AD to order it for me. I think that it will sell out very fast. In the end, though, my thoughts were still we the Original, with the plexi crystal and open caseback.
> 
> Truth be known, this is what I ended up getting:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm with Olive Green dial. The Rolex AD is right across from the Oris in the mall. I was almost going to get the Oris, then thought I had better take a look and see if they had this Rolex. In spite of the vast price difference between the two, it came down to one or the other. Just could not afford both. And with my Divers 65 being one of my favourite watches, I just can't see the Big Crown Pointer Date getting much wrist time.
> 
> If I ever do end up getting the Big Crown, I think that I would have to order that gorgeous bracelet for it as well.


Congratulations, Carl! Gorgeous Rolex!! I love this model without the date. Nothing against Oris, but you definitely came away with a different, but much more desirable piece. Well done, indeed! I hope you get years of pleasure from this watch.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations, Carl! Gorgeous Rolex!! I love this model without the date. Nothing against Oris, but you definitely came away with a different, but much more desirable piece. Well done, indeed! I hope you get years of pleasure from this watch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Jon. The Rolex may have won out this time, but I definitely have a soft spot for Oris, especially in the way they do the vintage reissue pieces. That TT Pointer Date you guys have is one of the nicest two-tone watches to be had - bar none. I did look at the Rolex TT watches as well the other night, and even they don't compare in my eyes.

If I had the means, I would have the Big Crown Pointer Date with the black dial, the LE model in the photo below, and the Charles de Gaulle LE as well.








I almost got my AD to try and order me one of these, I guess they will appear in September but already they are getting a lot of interest. I wouldn't be surprised if they sell out real quick, along with the Charles de Gaulle. Both are some of the best LE issues I have ever seen. Although, I think the Charles de Gaulle has the slight edge, at least for me. And that beautiful brown leather strap with deployant is gorgeous, too.


----------



## carlhaluss

MadMrB said:


> If you like a solid case back, have you seen the Charles De Gaulle limited edition?
> 
> View attachment 12213322


This has to be one of the nicest LE watches I have ever seen. At 1600CHF it is an amazing value. I can tell without even seeing it in real life. That case back in itself is to die for! Having seen the Big Crown Pointer Date watches, the detail - especially the coin edge bezel - on the watches is incredible.

I have to say that after owning the Oris Divers 65, it is definitely one of my very favorite brands. Rolex has the edge for me, slightly, but these Oris vintage style pieces are absolute knockouts!


----------



## chrusp

de Gaulle is nice if you are French

I would stick to the classic to the one i have:









or as Polish guy:








but this one is little bit too big and misses the pointer date

I really like Chrono version 









Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks, Jon. The Rolex may have won out this time, but I definitely have a soft spot for Oris, especially in the way they do the vintage reissue pieces. That TT Pointer Date you guys have is one of the nicest two-tone watches to be had - bar none. I did look at the Rolex TT watches as well the other night, and even they don't compare in my eyes.
> 
> If I had the means, I would have the Big Crown Pointer Date with the black dial, the LE model in the photo below, and the Charles de Gaulle LE as well.
> 
> View attachment 12234122
> 
> I almost got my AD to try and order me one of these, I guess they will appear in September but already they are getting a lot of interest. I wouldn't be surprised if they sell out real quick, along with the Charles de Gaulle. Both are some of the best LE issues I have ever seen. Although, I think the Charles de Gaulle has the slight edge, at least for me. And that beautiful brown leather strap with deployant is gorgeous, too.


I have to admit that I agree with your statement about preferring the TT Oris over the TT Rolex. Although the Rolex is beautiful, I find the dial on my Big Crown to be more interesting with the guilloche and pointer date... and it is beautifully done too. It's also a model that Oris had made for years with only subtle changes, which shows their commitment to traditional watchmaking. I'm glad they resisted the urge over the years to replace the beautiful plexiglass crystal, although today's box sapphire crystals could be interesting on this model.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

If anyone in the UK is interested in the older model BC Original Pointer Date, Fraser Hart (AD) are still have them at 25% discount: https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/oris-big-crown-pointer-date-men-s-bi-colour-bracelet-watch.html


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Paul_S

This thread is making me miss my pointer date. I used to have a 40 mm, all stainless, white dial on leather. I bought it broken for almost nothing, fixed it, and wore it around New Zealand on a big vacation. 

I sold it off a long time ago, but it's one of the few watches I miss. This is probably Oris's most elegant dress watch.

The acrylic crystal has a reflective "tension ring" that is a nice touch. Sapphire is nice, but you can replace one of these acrylic crystals for only around $7.


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12262218
> 
> 
> View attachment 12262226
> 
> 
> View attachment 12262234


Nice! Keep 'I'm coming 

What do you think of the bracelet? Kind of hard to beat. Isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

JonS1967 said:


> Nice! Keep 'I'm coming
> 
> What do you think of the bracelet? Kind of hard to beat. Isn't it?


Yes the bracelet is really good and so comfortable, plus as far as the two tone model is concerned, is again another advantage of the older model. I much prefer the the more subtle older model bracelet with just two of the sections being gold, whereas the newer model has three sections in gold.


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> Yes the bracelet is really good and so comfortable, plus as far as the two tone model is concerned, is again another advantage of the older model. I much prefer the the more subtle older model bracelet with just two of the sections being gold, whereas the newer model has three sections in gold.


Every time I put it on my wrist I marvel over the bracelet. It's so nicely done for the price point. And despite the fact that I originally fell in love with this watch on strap, I've quickly converted to appreciating the look on the bracelet as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrzrule

Great looking watch Hiro!


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Conehead the Librarian

Here's mine. My first decent watch, bought for my by my parents for my 21st birthday - just coming up to its own 18th birthday in a few weeks. Still going strong - and has only needed to be serviced once (after my dad somehow managed to shear off the crown winding "shaft" about 15 years ago). 

Originally on a stainless bracelet but the pins holding the links have broken so many times I ended up buying an Oris leather strap for it.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## RossFraney

Really interesting looking watches. Does anybody know if these are homages to a specific iconic brand/model? I have never really seen anything quite like them but then again I am relatively new to the hobby.


----------



## MadMrB

RossFraney said:


> Really interesting looking watches. Does anybody know if these are homages to a specific iconic brand/model? I have never really seen anything quite like them but then again I am relatively new to the hobby.


Oris have been producing pointer date watches since 1938.


----------



## publandlord

RossFraney said:


> Really interesting looking watches. Does anybody know if these are homages to a specific iconic brand/model? I have never really seen anything quite like them but then again I am relatively new to the hobby.


Well, would that vary opinion? Does it need to be based on something "iconic"? Oris has been making this style pretty much continuously for nearly 80 years. "Iconic" doesn't mean anything. Certainly, although this style is popular enough to have kept it in production for a long time, the historical design provenance of this watch is completely unknown amongst the non-specialist general buying public, if you meant "well-known"!


----------



## MadMrB

Finally got the despatch notification for my black dial... INCOMING! 😁


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> Finally got the despatch notification for my black dial... INCOMING!


That's exciting news! Can't wait to see it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

It finally arrived...


----------



## JonS1967

Very nice! Great looking piece. Is the bracelet the same as your two tone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

JonS1967 said:


> Very nice! Great looking piece. Is the bracelet the same as your two tone?


Thanks Jon. The bracelet is just slightly different, in that the links have a bit of a curve, whereas they are straight on the original two tone.


----------



## commanche

MadMrB said:


> It finally arrived...


Wow! This is very nice! and not common! Can I see the lume shot please?


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> Thanks Jon. The bracelet is just slightly different, in that the links have a bit of a curve, whereas they are straight on the original two tone.
> 
> View attachment 12378897


Interesting. They sure look fantastic next to each other. Two very nice watches. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

MadMrB said:


> It finally arrived...
> 
> View attachment 12378871
> 
> 
> View attachment 12378873


Mr B, first off, congrats on an awesome piece. That is stunning. I'm considering the same myself and think I prefer the bracelet. I've learned I'm not really a strap guy, prefer the feel of steel.

Would you be kind enough to put up some more pics and some good bracelet shots?

Thanks and cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

commanche said:


> Wow! This is very nice! and not common! Can I see the lume shot please?





Spiker said:


> Mr B, first off, congrats on an awesome piece. That is stunning. I'm considering the same myself and think I prefer the bracelet. I've learned I'm not really a strap guy, prefer the feel of steel.
> 
> Would you be kind enough to put up some more pics and some good bracelet shots?
> 
> Thanks and cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here are a couple of lume shots taken last night with my mobile phone:

















I'll post some more pictures of the watch later this evening.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## chrusp

summer time









Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## MR028

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12383897
> 
> 
> View attachment 12383901


This is such a nice-looking timepiece, and not a model I'd paid much attention to before.

I toy with the idea that my next Oris should be from the 'Aviation' collection, and this opens my eyes to the beyond the ProPilot and BC3 series.

I love that it has the classic Oris pointer Date complication.


----------



## Earl Grey

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12383897


Stunning! Thank you, thank you, thank you for the live pictures of this watch.

Could you describe the dial for me please? It looks ever so slightly shinier than a completely matte dial. Does that sound accurate? No hint of a sunburst, right?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Earl Grey said:


> Stunning! Thank you, thank you, thank you for the live pictures of this watch.
> 
> Could you describe the dial for me please? It looks ever so slightly shinier than a completely matte dial. Does that sound accurate? No hin of a sunburst, right?


The dial is matte, no sunburst. The center of the dial and the minutes track are at a lower level to the hour numerals and the date track. The appearance of a shine is produced by the slight dome of the sapphire crystal.

Here are a couple of pictures which might help you:


----------



## Earl Grey

MadMrB said:


> The dial is matte, no sunburst. The center of the dial and the minutes track are at a lower level to the hour numerals and the date track. The appearance of a shine is produced by the slight dome of the sapphire crystal.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures which might help you:
> 
> View attachment 12397731
> 
> 
> View attachment 12397737


Thanks for the great close ups! I had considered the black pointer date with central date track before, but thought the dial was too shiny. See here:










I assumed this one was equally shiny, and I love that it is not. I have a ProPilot already, but may need to add this one as well. In fact, if I had to restrict myself to one watch, this might be it. Excellent legibility day or night, elegant date complication, can be dressed up or down, plenty of water resistance, easily serviceable movement, from a great brand, and a classic, iconic design. Yes, to me that last bit adds something intangible to my enjoyment of it, whether or not anyone else recognizes it as a modern interpretation of an 80 year old design. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Earl Grey said:


> Excellent legibility day or night, elegant date complication, can be dressed up or down, plenty of water resistance, easily serviceable movement, from a great brand, and a classic, iconic design. Yes, to me that last bit adds something intangible to my enjoyment of it, whether or not anyone else recognizes it as a modern interpretation of an 80 year old design.


Absolutely agree


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## gmgSR50

Can anyone tell me how thick these are? Can't seem to find that anywhere. Suitable for fitting under a shirt cuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

gmgSR50 said:


> Can anyone tell me how thick these are? Can't seem to find that anywhere. Suitable for fitting under a shirt cuff?


They are 12mm thick (including the crystal), with lugs that curve down towards the wrist so they are very comfortable to wear, and yes they easily fit under a shirt cuff.


----------



## MadMrB

I had switched back to the bracelet this morning, but it didn't last long. The black dialed models look so much better on leather IMO.


----------



## JonS1967

Starting off the week with my Big Crown.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

I know its not an _"Original" _but I hope you will continue to indulge me


----------



## mui.richard

Not even sure if mine is a "big crown"... bought this Pointer Date back in '96 new and has been with me ever since. It's in need of a good service as it's no mine running within COSC. But I still have all the certificates and all with it.










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas




----------



## JonS1967

Cocas said:


> View attachment 12484449


Beautiful! Sometimes I wonder if I should have picked up the stainless version instead of the two-tone. Too close to call for me but I do love them both. More pics please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billybob1

cool


----------



## billybob1

nice


----------



## billybob1

me too


----------



## cadencio05

having mine for few months, I still feel excitement while putting it on my wrist, the quality of finishing, the look, the design... and the lume is just awesome


----------



## JonS1967

stanik05 said:


> having mine for few months, I still feel excitement while putting it on my wrist, the quality of finishing, the look, the design... and the lume is just awesome
> View attachment 12522057


Beautiful! Love this variant too! Congratulations on your new Pointer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudge62

Just picked this up on Ebay for a reasonable price (I think). It's the 36mm version with the Eta not Selita movement (01 654 7551 4061). The bracelet, I'm in two minds about. I think it possibly takes focus from the watch head. I don't like leather due to ethical reasons so have ordered a Eulit perlon strap. I shall post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Carl.1

I love these watches, and the new ones really are superb.
However, i still don't think you can beat the style of this, a present from my wife 20 years ago.


----------



## bcapa38

Very nice.


----------



## Smudge62

On new black Perlon.


----------



## HerrNano

Mine arrived while I was out of town on Monday. Just got it today, four days later. It is a beautiful, classy watch, not exactly dressy or toolish, but very functional and no-nonsense looking. I think it will be a very regular wear for me. I put it on a new Cordura strap right away - one of my favorite strap materials and I think it suits it well.


----------



## Barge

This Pointer date was my first mechanical watch.


----------



## Smudge62

Very nice indeed. Id like to find a black one too. I presume you got it second-hand. What size is it? I think judging from the single bar on the hour hand, it's a 654 movement like mine.


----------



## HerrNano

Smudge62 said:


> Very nice indeed. Id like to find a black one too. I presume you got it second-hand. What size is it? I think judging from the single bar on the hour hand, it's a 654 movement like mine.


Are you talking to me? What does 'single bar on the hour hand' mean? Do you mean the minute hand?


----------



## Smudge62

HerrNano said:


> Are you talking to me? What does 'single bar on the hour hand' mean? Do you mean the minute hand?


Yes, I was talking to you and yes, I did mean minute hand. Apologies.


----------



## HerrNano

Mine says 754 on the movement itself and 7696-40 on the caseback. It's a 40mm case. I bought it new, grey market.


----------



## Smudge62

HerrNano said:


> Mine says 754 on the movement itself and 7696-40 on the caseback. It's a 40mm case. I bought it new, grey market.


Thanks. Please would you let me know which Grey market seller? Thanks. Pm me if you would prefer.


----------



## HerrNano

Smudge62 said:


> Thanks. Please would you let me know which Grey market seller? Thanks. Pm me if you would prefer.


[removed] Didn't know naming where you buy something was so verboten. Never mind.


----------



## Smudge62

HerrNano said:


> [removed] Didn't know naming where you buy something was so verboten. Never mind.


Yes, seems a bit odd. Particularly when discussing discontinued models. As I missed it, would you mind sending me a pm. Ta.


----------



## Cliff D

Hi. I'm new to the forum. Just beginning to collect, wear and re-enjoy vintage mechanicals. In the course of looking at many brands and maybe thousands of variants I've become a big fan of Oris. Especially the Big Crowns and this thread has done nothing but increase my interest in acquiring one.

Some of the acrylic case back versions show a gold-tone movement element as opposed to the more prevalent red. Would someone be kind enough to explain the difference. Thanks.


----------



## Carl.1

Hello Cliff,

As far as i am aware, i have one, the front is acrylic, the back is glass and the gold coloured rotor ones are older. I got mine in 1997 and the red rotor came later, simple as that. Mine is a 640 movement and i suspect the later ones have a different number.

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Cliff D

I am looking at two older pieces right now that feature the 640 movement and gold rotor. And both have a separate seconds dial at the "9" position.

Thanks, Carl, for the explanation.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Are the cases the same shape on the "original" vs the other version?


----------



## mplsabdullah

MadMrB said:


> Thanks Jon. The bracelet is just slightly different, in that the links have a bit of a curve, whereas they are straight on the original two tone.
> 
> View attachment 12378897


Are the cases the same size and shape?


----------



## BigCrown44

One of the rarer ones in 18k yellow gold. Love the size and dimensions.


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine, lovely watches.


----------



## Stromboli

Wonderful, a very nice watch.


----------



## Stromboli

A timeless classic I think.


----------



## Pete26

Stromboli said:


> Wonderful, a very nice watch.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2

Can anyone tell me if this is an Original Pointer Date?


----------



## flame2000

The original pointer date has the Cathedral hands and plexi glass crystal. This is the updated one with sapphire glass and sword hands.


----------



## trebor2

flame2000 said:


> The original pointer date has the Cathedral hands and plexi glass crystal. This is the updated one with sapphire glass and sword hands.


Thank you for that info. I wondered because it doesn't have the plainer printed dial of the later models, much prefer this. Easier to read the date too with it being in the centre. I have ordered this anyway and it should be with me on Tuesday. Do you know what year this came out or was discontinued? Just concerned that I have ordered NOS.


----------



## mg1pa1

Hi all, I cant profess to know much about this model (it's 37mm apparently)


















but I saw it in auction and for what I felt was a good price for such a classy looking watch and bought it. If anyone can tell me more about it - what kind of movement, plexi, original, year etc I'd love to learn more. Delighted with my purchase!


----------



## JonS1967

Just found this picture I took in October of 2018. I think it shows off the beautiful texture of the dial. Cheers, Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

Just got mine on a Forstner Komfit bracelet, think it suits it pretty nicely. Love my Original Pointer Date, by far one of my favorite watches of all time and it has one hell of a history to boot!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nigelw

mg1pa1 said:


> Hi all, I cant profess to know much about this model (it's 37mm apparently)
> View attachment 15025575
> View attachment 15025577
> View attachment 15025579
> but I saw it in auction and for what I felt was a good price for such a classy looking watch and bought it. If anyone can tell me more about it - what kind of movement, plexi, original, year etc I'd love to learn more. Delighted with my purchase!


Hi

The 20mm strap and 2 bars on minute hand would suggest the 40mm case - the 36mm only has one bar and 18mm strap.

Looking at the picture there are a couple of things I am unsure about:-

The pointer date does not appear to 'cup' the date display properly - it might just be the angle of the photos, but it appears to cover the date more than others I have seen.
The red rotor appears to have some paint loss and the gold coloured wheel appears very scuffed/scratched.

Nigel.


----------



## Shields99

A couple of pics of mines


----------



## Shields99

Another pic, have to admit iv had a couple of beers by now hahaha


----------



## jarettlee

JonS1967 said:


> It seems like there's been more Big Crown Original Pointer Dates (now that's a serious mouthful) on the forum. I thought it would be fun to have a thread to show them off. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen that watch at a great discount and been tempted to buy on multiple occassions...great looking!


----------



## JonS1967

jarettlee said:


> I've seen that watch at a great discount and been tempted to buy on multiple occassions...great looking!


It's a beautiful watch in person. I really love mine. I don't think you can go wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## archaeopteryx88

This model looks absolutely amazing at this price point and I think they shouldn't change antyhing except one thing: applied numerals.


----------



## Kutusov

I've spent a lot of time out of forums and the watch thing but I've always like the Big Crown. I'm after a a new watch because I haven't bought anything nice for quite a while and the BC is on the shortlist...

...but I'm lost with all the variations and this thread didn't help, I wonder if you can help me... The current original seems to have a mineral crystal and green-ish lume... the black seems to be gray... and the Movember edition isn't currently available, is it? Is there a pain black dial with white numerals and hands?


----------



## dfwcowboy

I found this listing on Amazon for this watch and something curious about it. My understanding is the 01 754 7696 4361-07 8 20 32 has an acrylic crystal as many in this thread have attested. However, I found this text from the seller at the bottom of the listing:

View attachment 15092263


So now I'm curious as to whether or not Oris did indeed update this model with a sapphire crystal. There's no mention of the crystal material on the official website for this model, at least that I could find. So I'm thinking either the seller is correct and there's probably still some older versions with acrylic still floating around, or the seller is incorrect and the current version still has acrylic.

I did a search here and found at least one user who bought from this dealer and was satisfied. I found another retailer(possibly grey market) who lists this watch for $100 cheaper, but might be the same watch and might not be as they list the plastic crystal in the description.


----------



## mplsabdullah

dfwcowboy said:


> I found this listing on Amazon for this watch and something curious about it. My understanding is the 01 754 7696 4361-07 8 20 32 has an acrylic crystal as many in this thread have attested. However, I found this text from the seller at the bottom of the listing:
> 
> View attachment 15092263
> 
> 
> So now I'm curious as to whether or not Oris did indeed update this model with a sapphire crystal. There's no mention of the crystal material on the official website for this model, at least that I could find. So I'm thinking either the seller is correct and there's probably still some older versions with acrylic still floating around, or the seller is incorrect and the current version still has acrylic.
> 
> I did a search here and found at least one user who bought from this dealer and was satisfied. I found another retailer(possibly grey market) who lists this watch for $100 cheaper, but might be the same watch and might not be as they list the plastic crystal in the description.


Actually in the Oris link you posted if you expand the "case" section it says: " Top Glass Plexi, domed"

If you really want this watch you should save $100 and buy from Certified. I and many here have bought from them without issue. Just check the watch thoroughly for any defects, etc. before the return window closes.


----------



## dfwcowboy

mplsabdullah said:


> Actually in the Oris link you posted if you expand the "case" section it says: " Top Glass Plexi, domed"
> 
> If you really want this watch you should save $100 and buy from Certified. I and many here have bought from them without issue. Just check the watch thoroughly for any defects, etc. before the return window closes.


I just thought it a bit strange someone who claims to be an AD would definitely describe it as sapphire. Some other ADs I found also describe it as such.

https://www.metalsintime.com/Oris-Watches/Big-Crown-Original-Pointer-Date/01-754-7696-4361-07-8-20-32/12001144/EN

Oris 01 754 7696 4361-07 8 20 32 | Leslie Gold Watch Co.

https://www.merryrichardsjewelers.com/Oris-Watches/Big-Crown-Original-Pointer-Date/01-754-7696-4361-07-8-20-32/12001144/EN


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## noraaeel

MadMrB said:


> I entirely agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the new model black dial coming in about 2 weeks, it will be interesting to compare the two when it arrives.
> View attachment 12204882
> 
> 
> I have also come across this vintage 7400B model, which I think is gorgeous, however it is only 32mm. This in 40mm I think would make an excellent edition, perhaps suggest it to Oris for next year to commemorate 80 years since Oris originally developed the Pointer Date.
> 
> View attachment 12205066





MadMrB said:


> I entirely agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the new model black dial coming in about 2 weeks, it will be interesting to compare the two when it arrives.
> View attachment 12204882
> 
> 
> I have also come across this vintage 7400B model, which I think is gorgeous, however it is only 32mm. This in 40mm I think would make an excellent edition, perhaps suggest it to Oris for next year to commemorate 80 years since Oris originally developed the Pointer Date.
> 
> View attachment 12205066


Hi, does anyone have info on the 7400B version of this watch? I find a lot of 36mm and 40mm but not on the 32mm one. Can anyone help me with this, much appreciated.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Bayu937

Can anyone tell me if my oris is original or not? It's 36mm and the serial number on the back is true to the original or is it a f
And why the dial says 25 jewels while the movement itself says 26 jewels?


----------



## teeritz

I've had this mid-Nineties model for a while;










Thirty-six mil, with four (count 'em!), four different textures on the dial. 

One of the nicer watches made back in the 1990s.


----------



## noraaeel

teeritz said:


> I've had this mid-Nineties model for a while;
> 
> View attachment 16200054
> 
> 
> Thirty-six mil, with four (count 'em!), four different textures on the dial.
> 
> One of the nicer watches made back in the 1990s.


Nice watch man!


----------



## dredzz




----------

